# A VERY DEEP diving lure



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

The bream weren't in the mood for jumping aboard today... not that they often are for me, but I had high hopes nevertheless.
Not deterred, I directed my attention to introducing a mate to sailing my AI while I was not far from him in the Revo.
Ian loved the whole concept and I was doing a fair bit of pedaling to keep up when the wind was a little stiffer.
After playing with a pod of dolphins that seemed drawn to the way the kayak behaved, he also managed to pull in some ST's. 








Meanwhile I was observing the development of a new stealth deep diving lure...


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

does it come in any other colours


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

It may be a lure, but it also reminds me a bit of the new ProAngler! ;-) 
Smeg


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Hard to believe you were able to get so close.joe


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

joejoe said:


> Hard to believe you were able to get so close.joe


My thoughts exactly. 
No security? That seems strange. Or maybe it's a trap. lol.


----------



## wedgetail (Mar 27, 2008)

That brings back memories drew i used to work there, there are camera' there aNd a 50 meter exclusion zone from the wharf .
cheers Mark


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Every sign that I saw referred to a 5 metre exclusion distance from each of the wharfs along that side of the river, even right beside the sub.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

It is missing one thing....an AKFF flag attached on the turret!!


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

mangajack said:


> It is missing one thing....an AKFF flag attached on the turret!!


The devil made me do it...


----------



## sayaka (Oct 10, 2008)

nice pick drew, one question what sort of rod do u use to cast that lure lol


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Custom built "FBO"


----------



## flea (Jan 24, 2008)

Im here p---n myself laughn Drew well done with the AKFF emblem should be mandentary on all ships.
Well Done.
Cheers Kym.


----------

